# Crossover Games Saves



## Tsalmacet (Feb 18, 2010)

I downloaded a game for my Mac using Crossover games and it is great. However, I wanted to add expansion packs, so it made me completely reinstall the game, so it is on my computer twice. The first time I installed the game, there were folders with all of the parts of the game, such as details and sounds, and most importantly, my save files. When I installed it the second time, this did not happen, so I do not know how to move my save files into this new version of the application. Does anyone know if there is a way to get my saves to show up in the second installation of this game?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Play the 2nd game, and save at least once. Some games will not make a folder for save files until you do a save. Either way, if it is the same game, they should have the same file structure.


----------

